# car as collateral



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

A man walks into a big bank in New York City and asks for the loan officer. He tells the loan officer that he is going to Europe on business for two weeks and needs to borrow $5,000.

The bank officer tells him that the bank will need some form of security for the loan, so the man hands over the keys of his new Ferrari parked on the street in front of the bank. He produces the title and everything checks out.

The loan officer agrees to accept the car as collateral for the loan.

The bank's president and its officers all enjoy a good laugh at the man for using a $250,000 Ferrari as collateral against a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drives the Ferrari into the bank's underground garage and parks it there.

Two weeks later, the man returns, repays the $5,000 and the interest, which comes to $15.41. The loan officer says, "Sir, we are very happy to have had your business, and this transaction has worked out very nicely, but we are a little puzzled. While you were away, we checked you out and found that you are a multi-millionaire. What puzzles us is, why would you bother to borrow $5,000?"

The man replies: "Where else in New York City can I park my car for two weeks for only $15.41 and expect it to be there when I return?"


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ha ha, that's a good one!!!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Now that's good!:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If it wasn't so true...it wouldn't be so funny.....:lol:


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If it wasn't so true...it wouldn't be so funny.....:lol:


er, loan origination fee, anyone?

still a funny joke though!


----------

